# HOK SHIMRIN? KANDY BASE COATS?



## bluesteve1 (Nov 6, 2007)

how does this compare to regular HOK Kandi? what are the pros and cons of the KBC? I really don't get how it's applied? do you still gotta apply a regular base coat under the KBC?

I wanna do Cobalt Blue over Silver but if I can get the some effect from using a KBC instead of doin' a regular kandi job.

here's an example of the color I want. which is cobalt over silver:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluesteve1_@Oct 3 2009, 11:06 PM~15260678
> *how does this compare to regular HOK Kandi? what are the pros and cons of the KBC? I really don't get how it's applied? do you still gotta apply a regular base coat under the KBC?
> 
> I wanna do Cobalt Blue over Silver but if I can get the some effect from using a KBC instead of doin' a regular kandi job.
> ...


this is oriental blue....


----------



## bluesteve1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 3 2009, 09:56 PM~15261058
> *this is oriental blue....
> *


I'm pretty sure it's cobalt. i know the guy who owns the car. he got it sprayed in houston by Eddie from 3rd Coast Customs. he does alot of kandi jobs. the dude who owns the car said it's cobalt over silver.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

teh base color still affects the final outcome refer to the chip book/ spray out card for the differences...


----------



## bluesteve1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluesteve1_@Oct 3 2009, 09:06 PM~15260678
> *how does this compare to regular HOK Kandi? what are the pros and cons of the KBC? I really don't get how it's applied? do you still gotta apply a regular base coat under the KBC?
> 
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

looks like oriental on silver
colbalt should be wayyyyyyyy darker now matter what base you lay


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

it is cobalt, just the camera they used


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

are the KBC's prone to tiger striping?

and someone on here said a while back that all the KBC chips in the book are sprayed over black basecoat.

something to keep in mind?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^ As with most pearly base coats - Its is likely that you can & will blotch it if your not using the correct reducers for temp & spray technique.....



You will still need to use your choice of basecoat color & YES ,,, This paint is transparent as hell even tho it has added pearls to it for better coverage ..... It picks up the sunlight well...










That color above sure dont look like Cobalt / Looks like Oriental IMO ...


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Oct 7 2009, 12:18 AM~15290129
> *are the KBC's prone to tiger striping?
> 
> and someone on here said a while back that all the KBC chips in the book are sprayed over black basecoat.
> ...







They should be shown over Black & then white as well ........ But,,, The KBC's Look best over Similar colored Metallic , Silver & or Gold Basecoats IMO.....


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bluesteve1_@Oct 3 2009, 09:06 PM~15260678
> *how does this compare to regular HOK Kandi? what are the pros and cons of the KBC? I really don't get how it's applied? do you still gotta apply a regular base coat under the KBC?
> 
> I wanna do Cobalt Blue over Silver but if I can get the some effect from using a KBC instead of doin' a regular kandi job.
> ...


NICE GAURD POOCH.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

That looks like Oriental for sure.

And if it's Cobalt, it must have like two coats only.
And even then, it'll probably still be darker.


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 3 2009, 10:56 PM~15261058
> *this is oriental blue....
> *


yep


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Jul 24 2009, 10:29 AM~14569491
> *i decided to replace the driver door because it had a little cancer on the inner shell and i found a good deal on a reproduction shell but i had a couple dents when i recieved it  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


my 63 oriental blue over silver


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

How well do flakes show under KBC?


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

i use the ks12 and kbc over it and just clear you can candy over it but you get what you want from kbc it is just that base coat easy to blend in the event of an acident
i am painting my dd srx pavo purple kbc i will post pics


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Just painted a Big Body using KBCs. Used Cinder Red under Burple....covered nice. Does give it a nice Kandy look. Like Auggie Style said...easy to blend. Mixed at 2 to 1 with no hardner.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 10 2010, 09:20 PM~16577348
> *How well do flakes show under KBC?
> *


x2


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 10 2010, 10:20 PM~16577348
> *How well do flakes show under KBC?
> *


kbc is pearl...

be like throwing pearl over it.. get flake, pearl would cover alot up to...

kbc is translucent compare to uk being transparent


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Good info, Any more??


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

KBC Oriental Blue over a Stratus Blue base with flake under the KBC. 










The flake would only really show up in the sun or heavy florescent lights.


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

does anyone know if the base fades as quick as the kandy does???


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Feb 13 2010, 01:28 PM~16601999
> *does anyone know if the base fades as quick as the kandy does???
> *


Nope it doesn't do it as bad.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I heard on another forum that it might actually fade worse. It's basically regular kandy, but with pearl added into it. Maybe they don't put the extra UV stuff they put in the UK kandy :dunno: 

On a side note, I did a test panel with flake IN the KBC, and it actually showed VERY well. I shot 2 coats of the apple red KBC, then on the 3rd coat I put in some silver flake. It doesn't look as good as regular kandy, but still pretty damn good. I also tried the apple red KBC with red flake ON TOP of the KBC, and that looked better. 

FYI...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 15 2010, 07:33 PM~16621427
> *I heard on another forum that it might actually fade worse. It's basically regular kandy, but with pearl added into it. Maybe they don't put the extra UV stuff they put in the UK kandy :dunno:
> 
> On a side note, I did a test panel with flake IN the KBC, and it actually showed VERY well. I shot 2 coats of the apple red KBC, then on the 3rd coat I put in some silver flake. It doesn't look as good as regular kandy, but still pretty damn good. I also tried the apple red KBC with red flake ON TOP of the KBC, and that looked better.
> ...



Pics!?


----------

